# No Exit



## invisible (Aug 29, 2008)

I'd like to express my gratitude to the Weather Gods of Manitoba for unleashing their best skies and cloud formations almost every time I'm out shooting.

This is near Grunthal, a small town 60 km south of Winnipeg.

Thanks for looking.


----------



## Jaymz77 (Aug 29, 2008)

I really like it.. simple lines and the coloring is fantastic!


----------



## icassell (Aug 29, 2008)

Great shot!  I like the composition/color and the sign really makes a LOL!


----------



## Foques (Aug 29, 2008)

is it HDR?
Ho do I get colors to be that crisp?
thats is awesome!


----------



## paulocon (Aug 29, 2008)

Lovely shot - the only one small gripe I would have is that the sky looks to be slightly over-processed (perhaps too much saturation or too much contrast). Other than that, it's relly striking and I love the contrast of the Primary Colours


----------



## invisible (Aug 29, 2008)

Foques said:


> is it HDR?
> Ho do I get colors to be that crisp?


No HDR, just a normal exposure. I don't do anything special to get vivid colours (in fact, I don't always get vivid colours). I think this particular scene was just vivid, and I happened to be there with a camera 



paulocon said:


> the only one small gripe I would have is that the sky looks to be slightly over-processed (perhaps too much saturation or too much contrast).


It's probably too much contrast, as I tend to desaturate all my photos (coincidentally, I desaturate right after increasing the contrast).

Thanks everybody for your kind comments. (I honestly thought this was going to be one of those images that go unnoticed and rack up a grand total of zero replies )


----------



## invisible (Sep 2, 2008)

invisible said:


> (I honestly thought this was going to be one of those images that go unnoticed and rack up a grand total of zero replies )


I think I jinxed the thread by saying the above. I take it back!


----------



## Big Bully (Sep 3, 2008)

Haha, way to curse your own thread.

The photo is great. The color just pops out, and is fantastic. And I too love that sign!!
You should post that sign and in the signs assignment thread, it is hilarious!


----------



## MightyLeeMoon (Sep 3, 2008)

Love the colors on this one. I can almost feel a cool breeze on my face...and the slight smell of cow manure in the distance! ;-)

Very well captured!


----------



## invisible (Sep 3, 2008)

Big Bully said:


> You should post that sign and in the signs assignment thread, it is hilarious!


I might do just that later tonight (I didn't even know that such a thread existed!).



MightyLeeMoon said:


> I can almost feel a cool breeze on my face...and the slight smell of cow manure in the distance! ;-)


I'm still feeling the smell, and this was shot a couple of weeks ago!

Thanks for looking and commenting, guys/gals!


----------



## icassell (Sep 3, 2008)

Big Bully said:


> Haha, way to curse your own thread.
> 
> The photo is great. The color just pops out, and is fantastic. And I too love that sign!!
> You should post that sign and in the signs assignment thread, it is hilarious!



Darn ... I didn't know there was a Signs assignment thread ... I can't find it .... can you put up the link?


----------



## Big Bully (Sep 3, 2008)

Of course I can!!! There ya go!

http://thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?p=1369011#post1369011


----------



## rjackjames (Sep 6, 2008)

nice colours...i love the compostion.


----------



## Parkerman (Sep 6, 2008)

Just wondering.. Why is there ghosting on the horizon? Any chance you played with Shadow/highlight?


----------



## invisible (Sep 6, 2008)

Parkerman said:


> Just wondering.. Why is there ghosting on the horizon? Any chance you played with Shadow/highlight?


No... This image was edited with Picasa (if there's such thing as editing with Picasa ). I cloned something out of the frame with Photoshop Elements later on, though.

Thanks for stopping by and commenting, guys.


----------



## manaheim (Sep 6, 2008)

...yellow?

<ducks and runs>



Just kidding.  Nice shot!


----------



## Mersad (Sep 7, 2008)

I love the shot. It's so peaceful and calming.


----------



## invisible (Sep 8, 2008)

manaheim said:


> ...yellow?
> 
> <ducks and runs>
> 
> ...


Hey, not in this one! 



Mersad said:


> I love the shot. *It's so peaceful and calming.*


I think the almost invisible clouds that look like waves (in the bluer parts of the sky) is what makes the image peaceful and calming. (As I was saying in the original post above, I have been extremely lucky with skies and clouds lately.)

Thanks for the kind comments, guys.


----------



## SLR (Sep 9, 2008)

nice work i like it simple but good composition


----------

